# NEW BABY JACOB EWE LAMB YESTERDAY



## jbourget (Aug 11, 2011)

Here she is, this is why i love the jacobs...they breed all year long, cylcing every 21 days until they are bred

first time mom with her baby, very protective and instinctive mothers. walked out and there she is. no help needed like all the primitive breeds.


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 11, 2011)

awwww, I loved my jacob. Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 11, 2011)

The baby is sooo adorable!  Is it a little girl or boy?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 11, 2011)

awww...so adorable!  thanks for sharing this photo  Congratulations!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats! She's very cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations!  And mom does look like she is ready to protect.  Good for her!     Never know about first time moms.  Looks like she's doing an excellent job.


----------



## jbourget (Sep 27, 2011)

She did a great job, and it is a little ewe lamb. 4 horned....even comming from a 2 horn mom, ill get some updated photos tomorrow shes very nice ill be keepign her for my flock


----------

